# Solved: Finder Icons Appear as Black Square Exec



## cgm707 (Aug 5, 2000)

All of a sudden, when looking at my photos on my external hard drive in a specific folder, all of the folder icons in Finder appear as the black square with Exec in each square.

Using Mac OS Lion on a Macbook Pro.

Can anyone please tell me how this happened and how to fix this?

Thanks!


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

It's sounds like somehow the system thinks there are scripts and are defaulting to use Terminal to open them.

What kind of files are they?

Probably right clicking and choosing open with, and changing the default application is likely to change the Finder icon.


----------



## cgm707 (Aug 5, 2000)

They are all jpg files, photos.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

cgm707 said:


> They are all jpg files, photos.


So did the above help?

IS the external HD formatted in FAT or NTFS?


----------



## cgm707 (Aug 5, 2000)

I downloaded NameChanger and fixed all the files, per someone's suggestion.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

cgm707 said:


> I downloaded NameChanger and fixed all the files, per someone's suggestion.


In an effort to help someone else who might have this issue; are you saying that the file extension was wrong so the association was wrong and you changed the file extension to jpg or jpeg?


----------



## cgm707 (Aug 5, 2000)

Actually, these did not have any extension for the most part. Adding jpg fixed my problem.


----------

